

Pandora sends user GPS, sex, birthdate, other data to ad servers - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/04/pandora-transmits-gps-gender-birthdate-other-data-to-ad-servers.ars

======
rdin
Using Pandora on my Atrix keeps giving me LivingSocial ads from Seattle, but I
haven't lived there in 2 years; I'm not sure how tightly integrated the GPS
information is.

